# Back strap recipe



## proredfish (Jul 4, 2014)

Getting tired of the same ole thing; olive oil, garlic, salt and pepper. Any advice? Whorls then mind something with some kick either


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Chicken fried or blasphemy for me when it comes to the BSâ€™s.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Like Hookset said, Chicken fry them. Old school style, but I have also done,

I like them olive oiled dusted in season ( I like Slap yo mama) stuck with some cream cheese (we like chives and onion blend) between a jalapeno and onion wrapped in bacon and grilled.

these suggestions here make sure you take a tenderizer to it. Either run it through the machine or wack it with a tenderizer hammer.

Carne Casada, look at WJ Ranch's recipe above or you tube it.

I like it with onions and gravy and even some mushrooms if you want. Follow this guys recipe but instead of liver use back strap.






or maybe some beef tips and gravy too

Try a Mongolian Beef dish too. HEB sells the seasoning to the dish.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

i like marinating in very teriyaki for a day cubed up. then quickly throw on hot grill kabob style. i do my meat and veg separate so i can cook each as long as needed. DO NOT OVER COOK MEAT! goes great with fried rice.


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

Look up a recipe for Mongolian Beef... We use the PF Changâ€™s version online. Serve with white rice, broccoli and siracha sauce.


----------



## lonestargulfcoast (Jun 6, 2018)

Season strap/tender with whatever you like and let warm up on counter, bacon wrap (thin bacon) on the grill, pull at 120-125 IT; don't overcook. Finish off by brushing with HEB raspberry chipotle marinade sauce. Add sauce at end because sugar will burn.

Sauce is also awesome on jalapeno poppers.


----------



## Gus35 (Oct 13, 2016)

Cut into chunks, cook with potatoes, onion, rotel, green chilis all fried up in butter(i use electric skillet) when its done, cover in cheese. serve in tortilla with some sour cream and hot sauce. I call it heart attack.


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Marinate a little while with a little worstershire, olive oil, saltpeppergarlic, lay two strips of bacon on top them slow smoke over your choice of wood for an hour or so until it hits 100*, get the fire up to searing hot then hit it real quick to 120*. Eat with your fav campfire beans, greens and some cornbread. It saves the venison flavor and just makes everything right in the world. 

I always try to save leftovers, but then I just end up eating the whole thing in one sitting.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

If it's a half or whole BS, slice it along one side but do not cut all the way through it. Lay it open and put some nice cheese, onions, Jalpenos, seasoning, what ever you like etc in it. Close it up and wrap some bacon around it secured with tooth picks and cook it low heat on the grill.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

this is my absolute favorite, not my creation, but have been doing this for over 15 years. it came from texas fish and game mag. Bryan Slaven used to have a section in it. dont skip the baste. it totally changes the game. 

SERVES: 6 to 8

INGREDIENTS
1 loin Venison backstrap (venison backstrap may be substituted with pork tenderloin or filet mignon)
14 to 16 slices thin sliced bacon
1 large purple onion-peeled and quartered lengthwise then half the quarters lengthwise again
6-8 large fresh jalapeÃ±os stemmed, seeded and cut in 1/4 lengthwise
1 lb. cake pepper jack cheese- sliced into 1/8 thick by 2â€³x1/2â€³wide slices
1 box round toothpicks- remove from box and place in a bowl of water

PREPARATION
Remove all sheath, membrane or skin from backstrap. Cut into 12 â€“ 14 3/4â€³ thick steaks. Place each steak one at a time on a cutting board. Cover with saran wrap and lightly strike with a tenderizing mallet (shallow stippled face down), until 1/4â€³ thick. Be careful and try to keep from pounding holes through the meat. Spray with olive oil spray and set aside. Separate purple onion into 1-2 piece sections- approximately 12-14 sections.

Take 1 slice of tenderized backstrap in one hand. Lay purple onion slice in center of meat-inside side up. Place a slice of cheese on onion piece. Lay a jalapeno quarter face down on cheese. Carefully roll the meat around vegetables and cheese. Wrap approximately 3/4 slice of bacon around the roll covering the ends first. Then wrap another full slice of bacon around the wrap closing up the folded side and sealing the entire wrap. Secure the bacon with moistened toothpicks

Grill over a mesquite charcoal or gas fire on medium/high heat. Place wraparounds indirectly over the heat, to prevent flare ups. If using gas, do not leave grill unattended during cooking. Baste liberally then cook covered for 5-8 minutes per side. Continue basting as you turn. When bacon is done, place wraparounds on a platter and carefully remove all toothpicks.

BASTE
Basting brush
1-jar Texas Gourmet Jalapeno Kiwi Jelly
2 T olive oil
1 cup merlot or other dry red wine
2 T Black pepper
1 T sesame seeds
2 T soy sauce
1 T coarse mustard
2 cloves fresh garlic-minced
Heat basting marinade ingredients in a sauce pan until well blended. Remove from heat.

GRILLING
Grill over a mesquite charcoal, or gas fire on medium/high heat. Place the wraparounds indirectly over the heat. Baste liberally, then cook covered for 3-5 minutes per side. Continue basting when turning. When bacon is done, place the wraparounds on a platter and carefully remove all toothpicks.

Serve immediately with The Texas Gourmetâ€™s Hunterâ€™s Quick Dirty Rice and Texas Gourmetâ€™s Black Bean Pico De Gallo


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

this is my absolute favorite, not my creation, but have been doing this for over 15 years. it came from texas fish and game mag. Bryan Slaven used to have a section in it. dont skip the baste. it totally changes the game. 

SERVES: 6 to 8

INGREDIENTS
1 loin Venison backstrap (venison backstrap may be substituted with pork tenderloin or filet mignon)
14 to 16 slices thin sliced bacon
1 large purple onion-peeled and quartered lengthwise then half the quarters lengthwise again
6-8 large fresh jalapeÃ±os stemmed, seeded and cut in 1/4 lengthwise
1 lb. cake pepper jack cheese- sliced into 1/8 thick by 2â€³x1/2â€³wide slices
1 box round toothpicks- remove from box and place in a bowl of water

PREPARATION
Remove all sheath, membrane or skin from backstrap. Cut into 12 â€“ 14 3/4â€³ thick steaks. Place each steak one at a time on a cutting board. Cover with saran wrap and lightly strike with a tenderizing mallet (shallow stippled face down), until 1/4â€³ thick. Be careful and try to keep from pounding holes through the meat. Spray with olive oil spray and set aside. Separate purple onion into 1-2 piece sections- approximately 12-14 sections.

Take 1 slice of tenderized backstrap in one hand. Lay purple onion slice in center of meat-inside side up. Place a slice of cheese on onion piece. Lay a jalapeno quarter face down on cheese. Carefully roll the meat around vegetables and cheese. Wrap approximately 3/4 slice of bacon around the roll covering the ends first. Then wrap another full slice of bacon around the wrap closing up the folded side and sealing the entire wrap. Secure the bacon with moistened toothpicks

Grill over a mesquite charcoal or gas fire on medium/high heat. Place wraparounds indirectly over the heat, to prevent flare ups. If using gas, do not leave grill unattended during cooking. Baste liberally then cook covered for 5-8 minutes per side. Continue basting as you turn. When bacon is done, place wraparounds on a platter and carefully remove all toothpicks.

BASTE
Basting brush
1-jar Texas Gourmet Jalapeno Kiwi Jelly
2 T olive oil
1 cup merlot or other dry red wine
2 T Black pepper
1 T sesame seeds
2 T soy sauce
1 T coarse mustard
2 cloves fresh garlic-minced
Heat basting marinade ingredients in a sauce pan until well blended. Remove from heat.

GRILLING
Grill over a mesquite charcoal, or gas fire on medium/high heat. Place the wraparounds indirectly over the heat. Baste liberally, then cook covered for 3-5 minutes per side. Continue basting when turning. When bacon is done, place the wraparounds on a platter and carefully remove all toothpicks.

Serve immediately with The Texas Gourmetâ€™s Hunterâ€™s Quick Dirty Rice and Texas Gourmetâ€™s Black Bean Pico De Gallo


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Fajitas! Slice it thin, then basically stir fry with onions and peppers. My crew loves it.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*chicken fry w/gravy*

hard to beat a thin sliced chicken fry with juice/milk/flour gravy, mashed potatoes and salad. i'm thinking chicken fried steak for lunch now. lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like mine cut into 4"-6" sections, seasoned, wrapped in bacon and grilled over a hot fire to rare/medium rare. This allows the bacon to crisp and the venison to not be overcooked. Been doing it this way for 30 years. It is great cut into medallions, pounded and fried.. but you are missing out if that is the only way you cook it.


----------

